# Old Pochmann corner orientation



## AngeL (Jun 12, 2010)

I apologize if this has already been asked somewhere, but I've been looking for a good 20 minutes and haven't really found anything. Feel free to link me to the answer if its out there.

So, I'm learning Old Pochmann, and I have the edges down no problem, I can do them blindfolded easily. However, none of the tutorials I've seen really do an adequate job of explaining corners, really. 

First off, the tutorials only seem to refer to corners by two of their stickers, but doesn't this leave ambiguity as to which corner is meant? If all you memo is YO, how do you distinguish between YOB and YOG?

Secondly, setup moves. I know it's important to use a particular setup move to make sure the corner is oriented once it's in place, but are there any guidelines as to how to construct those setup moves? All the tutorials seem to assume you already know how to do them, without giving any background on them at all.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 12, 2010)

If you watch mr. badmehpisto's bld video
He says that you distinguish the corners with two letters by saying them counter clockwise. (wow no sense at all >_<) eg. The Green orange corner is different from the Orange green because if you say them in a counter clockwise motion starting from the top sticker, It's Green orange Yellow opposed to Orange green white
I hope that made sense :fp


----------



## joey (Jun 12, 2010)

Eugh, I wish people would not BLAME the tutorials, but rather say "I don't understand the tutorials".

I don't ever think in colours, so I can't really say. But YO and OY are different. If you think clockwise. I dunno.

And the setups are really easy, maximum is 3 moves. Just work them out.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jun 12, 2010)

AngeL said:


> Secondly, setup moves. I know it's important to use a particular setup move to make sure the corner is oriented once it's in place, but are there any guidelines as to how to construct those setup moves? All the tutorials seem to assume you already know how to do them, without giving any background on them at all.
> 
> Thanks for any help!



Um, if you use Badmephisto's tutorial (maybe other tutorials use different algs?) then the corner set up moves are limited to everything except for U and B and L, i think. just don't disturb the two edges being switched.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm not a whiz at that kind of memo, especially not for corners, but have you checked whether they said that YOG would be YOG, because it's going clockwise, and YOB would be YBO, because that is YOB going clockwise? not sure.

And for the second part, if you memorize the BDL, you would have to get not only the piece but the *B*DL in place. The back sticker, in this case, would have to be in the D sticker of DFL (ex. D F'). But if it was DBL, you would get the down sticker of DBL to the down sticker of DFL (D2). If the sticker memoed was LBD, you would get the L sticker of LBD to the down sticker of DFL (D' R). Keep in mind that you can't move the left, up or back face, because it would ruin the buffer and it's edges. Or atleast, it wouldn't be smart to ruin them, place piece, fix it, near y-Y-perm, unfix it, replace piece, fix it 

EDIT: Triple ninja madness.


----------



## LewisJ (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't know what silly tutorial you're using, but via Joel Van Noort's text explanation/tutorial, he explains using three letters to denote which corner is which for the basic understanding, and then assigning each possible corner sticker to a letter of the alphabet, as I and many many others have done.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 12, 2010)

I would definitely recommend badmephisto's tutorial. He goes really in depth on how to identify pieces and whatnot.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 12, 2010)

joey said:


> And the setups are really easy, maximum is 3 moves. Just work them out.



Max is 3 moves for edges and 2 moves for corners. And yea very easy to work out..just play around a little bit.

For the record, I think badmephisto's memo system sucks, at least for me.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 12, 2010)

I am learning BLD too and initially had the same problem with naming corners.

But in browsing the forum I found that you actually only need to use two colors (as already mentioned above). Just make sure you always read the colors in the same direction. For me this is clockwise.

I have all my color pairs coded with people, objects and/or actions and actually use the same for both edges and corner and make two stories with them during memo.

I used Joels tutorial too and found it a very good one. However he does NOT show you a specific memo method but does provide links to some of them.
His explanation is mainly about edges and corners only gets a few lines.

Still a VERY good tutorial though!

EDIT:
you may want to practice some 2x2x2 BLD solving to get the whole corner-thingy down. 

corner coding example (reading the sticker pairs clockwise)
Yellow - Red - Blue corner:
YR = apple
RB = big smurf
BY = bananaman

White - Blue - Red corner:
WB = clouds (in the sky)
BR = superman
RW = stop sign


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 12, 2010)

I think this might have already been said, but in BLD it's best to think in terms of stickers.


----------



## AngeL (Jun 12, 2010)

Okay, I think I get it, let me just ask one question really quick, and it should clear things up for me. 

I'm holding a cube in front of me, yellow on top green on front. In the Top-Back buffer position, I have Blue-Orange-Yellow. Going clockwise with only two colors, this would be Blue-Orange. In a case like this, where the U/D sticker isn't included in what I'm memorizing for the cubie, how do I know to setup to move this cube into the Top-Back-Right position or the Bottom-Back-Right position?

Sorry if this is actually really easy and I'm just not seeing it...


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 12, 2010)

AngeL said:


> Okay, I think I get it, let me just ask one question really quick, and it should clear things up for me.
> 
> I'm holding a cube in front of me, yellow on top green on front. In the Top-Back buffer position, I have Blue-Orange-Yellow. Going clockwise with only two colors, this would be Blue-Orange. In a case like this, where the U/D sticker isn't included in what I'm memorizing for the cubie, how do I know to setup to move this cube into the Top-Back-Right position or the Bottom-Back-Right position?
> 
> Sorry if this is actually really easy and I'm just not seeing it...



Go to the BO(Y) part of the cube (UBR) and make sure the sticker on the side that corresponds with the sticker on top in the buffer piece makes it on the U side of the UFR position (assuming you're using Y-perm). So if the BOY piece is in the buffer piece with blue on top, you would use an R' for setup.

...Does that make any sense?


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 12, 2010)

If you have a hard time visualising it:
- place your finger on one of the 2 possible destinations of the blue sticker (back right)
- now place your finger on the next clockwise sticker, this should be the destination of orange
- if it is: you started from the right "blue sticker" destination
- if it is not: you are in the wrong layer

- so if you have found the destination of your blue sticke choose your set up as such to move this "blue destination" sticker to the target position (i assume RDF for old pochmann with Y perm without the F F'))


----------



## AngeL (Jun 12, 2010)

Those both make perfect sense, actually, and I was able to do it using those tips. Thanks so much!


----------



## ukrcuber (Jun 14, 2010)

why dont you try visual memorizing? its much more easier - you dont have to memorize all of that yob-wgo stuff


----------



## AngeL (Jun 14, 2010)

Because while smoking certain, uh.... "stuff," I can't remember the whole cube like that, lol. It's a lot easier to connect images and make it stick.


----------

